# How is vacation earned?



## openmarket (Aug 23, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone could explain how vacation time is earned. I work approximately 15-18 hours a week and haven't earned any vacation in at least two years. I am a five year employee.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 23, 2021)

spot giving folks vacation under 20 hours. ck under target pay and benefits.


----------



## openmarket (Aug 23, 2021)

Went to pay and benefits. Must average 20 hours. Crappy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 23, 2021)

openmarket said:


> Went to pay and benefits. Must average 20 hours. Crappy.


I found out here about it. My hr didn’t know.


----------

